

USA vs. Russia vs. Germany: Military, Economically, Oil Resources Wise - companies_hub
http://www.skybuffer.com/blog/15/

======
Someone
Brilliant advertisement for a product (NOT)

The icing on the cake is the use of a pie chart for "Vehicles per capita"
(pardon: _" Vehicles per capita (per 1000 people)"_. That's a kind of BMI for
road congestion that forgets to compensate for the size of the road network),
and of a 3D pie chart for "Average Monthly Disposable Salary"

~~~
informatimago
And things are clear: the world only contains three powers: USA, Russia and
Germany.

